# The Pudden turns 10 years old!



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

June 1st was Pudden's *10th birthday! *

We filled the day with dignified, sedentary activities befitting an elderly lady of 10 years old:

Mama took the Pudden on a biking/hiking/frisbee/squirrel-digging trip up King Mountain. The Pudden got hot digging and running and Mama got a sunburn and there were big grizzly tracks on the trail and Mama got wet feet and the Pudden wore Mama's hat and the wildflowers are coming out and the Pudden played frisbee and on the way down we took the wrong trail and Mama had to carry the bike over some snow fields and the Pudden took a mudbath and barked at some muskox people and rinsed off in the river and in the evening her friends Smoke and Garp came over for a sleepover and everybody got beef cubes and mackerel and zonked out on the rug good and tired!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure looks like Pudden (and Pudden's mama) still has a youngster's spring in her step.

It sure sounds like a day in doggie heaven. Happy Birthday Pudden.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy birthday sweet girl!!!Keep your life full of adventures!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Happy!
arty2:


Wow my guys say I need to bump p the birthday action after seeing Puddens day. Looks like a lot of fun and she does not look a day over 6.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Dear Pudden

Tuff and I wish you a *very* happy birthdayarty:arty2:

You are such a babe :smooch::heartbeat

We wish you many more


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to the Seniors' club! Have you heard? 10 is the new 5 

May you have many more digs and mudbaths!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW Pudd, your adventure makes me tired just reading about it!!! Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a happy happy birthday to the incredible Pudden, wishing you many more!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday Pudden, may you have many more adventured filled B Days.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What an awesome way to spend her 10th birthday!!!

Happy Birthday Pudden!!!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

What a glorious birthday for the Pudden  May all her days be that happy


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pudden!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Moose, angel and I wish Pudden a happy birthday. Hope it was as fun as it looked. And many more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pudden!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Pudden!!!!!! You are looking mar-ve-lous!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

arty2:arty: HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET GIRL !!!:smooch:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are only as old as you act Pudden. You are surely a kid a heart. When that letter comes from AARP, toss it in the trash.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pudden from Chester, Murphy and me!!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Pudden!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Pudden, you're definitely young at heart!! Happy Birthday and wishes for many many more to come!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Happy 10th Birthday Pud Girl!! You get em!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pudden what an exciting birthday you had. I got wore out just reading about it. The youngsters dont have nothin on you. That is one great day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pudden!

We love you!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ten years? The Pudden? Never.....! Happy birthday!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy birthday Pudden! Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pudden! What a beautiful day!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pudden!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pud !!!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pudden, you're such a beautiful girl and don't look anywhere near your 10 years.

Gorgeous photo's of a stunning place. Looks like a great day out. Only a teeny bit envious!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

arty:arty:arty:arty2:arty2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUDDEN!!! Ohh we love you sooo much! What a wonderful day you had, keep on having them lovely girl, you live in an amazing part of the world! Chester sends a big smooch. x arty:arty:arty:arty2:arty2: .


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday dear girl! I wish you many more years of adventure with the Mama.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow what a perfect day, this is why goldens are so good for our hearts. 
Love the photos, love her joy and love the sleeping pic too. 
Happy Birthday sugar-faced girl X


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Pudden  Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Pudden dear!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Hppy birthday Pudden. She is the youngest 10 year old doggie in the world. Must be all those adventures in the wilderness.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pudden*

Pudden

Happy, Belated, 10th Birthday!!!

WONDERFUL PICTURES!!! Love the one of Pudden wearing a helmet!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pudden!! Ranger wishes he was there with you to have helped you celebrate your big 1-0 but he has a feeling you would have left him in the dust with all your activity! He sends big mackerel kisses to you, though!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday to one of my favorite dogs on GRF. It looks like you had a wonderful day Pudden.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Pudden! Sounds like Mama made sure you had the best birthday ever


----------

